# Rifle range



## Regnareloc (Nov 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of anywhere in the fort Walton beach area to go to sight in rifles?


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Shoal River on Hwy 90 in Crestview is probably the closest 682-6708.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay and sand pits on blackwater are free.


----------



## ManSnorkle (Jul 18, 2012)

Got a specific location on where these are at? Not familiar.



JoeZ said:


> Clay and sand pits on blackwater are free.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There's a bunch of them. Look on google earth and you can find most of them pretty easy. Make sure you have the layer for state lands boundaries turned on (parks/recreation under the 'more' button on the left). 

They're easy to see. They're dirt (brown) and the forest is trees (green.)


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Just curious how many people use clay pits like you mention? I'd love to find one but don't want to get run off by someone who hears too many shots or something. do gw's care?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sure said:


> Just curious how many people use clay pits like you mention? I'd love to find one but don't want to get run off by someone who hears too many shots or something. do gw's care?


*The discharge of a firearm outside of periods open to hunting or in areas closed to hunting is prohibited per s. 790.15 FS.*

The above is the regs regarding "discharging" a firearm in BW. Read into that as you will. Technically legal but looked down upon for the most part. I've discussed this on here before.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I figured outside of any gun season was a no-no, and that it was looked down on. Just wonder how the authorities would handle it if someone called them on you. There's got to be one near some less than awesome hunting areas.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

And if you do go shoot in a clay pit please do it between 10-2. Don't do it in the evening or morning and also please verify that there aren't any hunters near.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

About 30 minutes after day light on Saturday mornings should make things interesting.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Shoal River As mentioned above is probably your best bet.


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Bullets & Bones on hwy 90 east side of Defuniak springs. 25-50 yard and 100-200-300 yard. Very nice place. $15 Non member per day. No registration fee.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Jan 20, 2012)

Another for Scott at bullets & bones in defuniak. Hwy 90 east a few miles east of 331 on right. My brothers sil is a member there and has taken us there to shoot. You can shoot just about any caliber there. 
Rick


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Yeah I figured outside of any gun season was a no-no, and that it was looked down on. Just wonder how the authorities would handle it if someone called them on you. There's got to be one near some less than awesome hunting areas.


You know where I live:whistling::thumbsup:


----------

